# Heart for big motors



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Check out this Behemouth on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-850464...in_0?hash=item53dd1b1365&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

what do yall think?? Look at the tag... ~140 foot-lbs continously!!!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Now if I could just build a transmission that would let me install it in my car....


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

I have been looking at that motor on ebay for 2 weeks now. It looks like a great motor for a lower voltage car (72 - 96), but I dont think it could handle what I need. Im building a street-rod Vette and the torque of that motor would be awesome, but if it could handle the 162V nominal voltage of the 45 TS 180Ah batteries I am going to have, it would still only have a top RPM range of 3121-4162 with no voltage sag.

In the pictures I have it looks like the com has between 22 and 30 bars.

And did you look at the weight?? 350 lbs!! That was the 3rd thing that killed it for me. Its 120lbs heavier then the Warp 11. I did really like the price though.

Ive emailed the seller before for pictures of the comm as well. Here they are: 

-Adam


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

adamj12b said:


> I have been looking at that motor on ebay for 2 weeks now. It looks like a great motor for a lower voltage car (72 - 96), but I dont think it could handle what I need. Im building a street-rod Vette and the torque of that motor would be awesome, but if it could handle the 162V nominal voltage of the 45 TS 180Ah batteries I am going to have, it would still only have a top RPM range of 3121-4162 with no voltage sag.
> 
> In the pictures I have it looks like the com has between 22 and 30 bars.
> 
> ...


How are you calculating its max rpm? from your voltage? is there a standard formula?


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> How are you calculating its max rpm? from your voltage? is there a standard formula?


I calculated the RPM based on the name plate. It reads 36/48 Volts and 925 RPM. It dose not state what voltage creates the 925 RPM, so I did it for both to get a range. I just divided 36 and 48 into 162 and then took that number and multiplied it by 925. 

-Adam


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

adamj12b said:


> I calculated the RPM based on the name plate. It reads 36/48 Volts and 925 RPM. It dose not state what voltage creates the 925 RPM, so I did it for both to get a range. I just divided 36 and 48 into 162 and then took that number and multiplied it by 925.
> 
> -Adam


Well to answer both of your question this motor has 29 Com Bars it is the same as the 7 inch prestolite...Also RPM number of 925 RPM's mind you is at producing 24 Horse Power!!! Thats a load of about 140 ftlb's of torque!!!!! See what an advanced DC would make in RPM with that kind of load at 48 volts....


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Do you know what kind of voltage this motor can handle??

-Adam


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

adamj12b said:


> Do you know what kind of voltage this motor can handle??
> 
> -Adam


Now that!! my friend is the Million dollar question that we ALL would love to know.........

If it can handle at least 160 volts even after advanceing then MAN!! you have your self one Heck of a motor for next to NOTHING!!!


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Did someone here get it? It sold for around $230.


----------



## DJGietzen (Sep 15, 2009)

nah, I put in a lower bid and let fate decide.


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Wasn't me. If I thought it could handle the voltage I need I had a friend that was going to drive the 11 hours one way to pick it up.

-Adam


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

wouldn't me ethier...I can get one local for cheaper..


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

The guy has another one for sale on ebay and maybe 1 or 2 more not listed yet. Shipping to North central FL was quoted as $188. Just a FYI


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah fellas, which one of us is going to take the next BIG plung... LOL....and I do mean BIG!! Too!!!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Wasn't me, wrong continent!

I would be tempted though if it was in the UK at that price. It is too big to fit as I only have clearence for an 11" motor and that is a hair's breadth from the drive shaft CV joint.

But I have the idea of adding a simple gear train on the end to offset the drive shaft and increase the RPM at the same time. That would allow the use of a large motor that runs at a lower shaft speed. The drive direction would need to be reversed though if it was spur gears. However, if the motor shaft had an annulus gear and the output had a spur gear then it would spin the right way.

Any comments on that as an idea?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Wasn't me, wrong continent!
> 
> I would be tempted though if it was in the UK at that price. It is too big to fit as I only have clearence for an 11" motor and that is a hair's breadth from the drive shaft CV joint.
> 
> ...


It would work, all you have to do is reverse the contecions of field/Armeture connections. But to gear it like your sating your going to linearly increase the current of the sysetm....I would rather see/know what the highest voltage this motor could take..

Here is what I need is there ANY way to get a coupling of ANY sort to fit this shaft??? This is what I am looking for!!


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a shaft diameter, all we need now is the spline count and we can find something that fits on the end of it. I dont see why it would be any harder than modifying a part designed for the industrial market.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> We have a shaft diameter, all we need now is the spline count and we can find something that fits on the end of it. I dont see why it would be any harder than modifying a part designed for the industrial market.


I'll get you the spline count and diameter TONIGHT!!


----------



## DJGietzen (Sep 15, 2009)

well, I put a bid on the 13" again. We'll see. In case I win, is there a detailed guide on how to clean it, make sure its in good shape, etc? Oh and a guide on how to advance the brushes?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> It would work, all you have to do is reverse the contecions of field/Armeture connections. But to gear it like your sating your going to linearly increase the current of the sysetm...


However, if you wanted 5-6000rpm and the motor at that size is only safe to 4000 then a little gearing may help. It would be little different to, say, changing to a higher ratio diff. The frictional losses would be more but not so it would matter much.

It was only ponderings.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

DJGietzen said:


> well, I put a bid on the 13" again. We'll see. In case I win, is there a detailed guide on how to clean it, make sure its in good shape, etc? Oh and a guide on how to advance the brushes?


If you are willing to pay the $232 the last one sold for he would probably sell you one outright. Call him and see. That's what I did.


----------



## DJGietzen (Sep 15, 2009)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> If you are willing to pay the $232 the last one sold for he would probably sell you one outright. Call him and see. That's what I did.


I'm in no rush. I don't even have garage space or donor car yet. But I figure servicing the motor can be done in the driveway on a nice day and this might be a good deal. So I'll sit back and let fate decide.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have drug my feet on buying this big motor for over a YEAR now.... I know where there were plenty for sale now there is only one..it is in the lift truck and its for 250 dollars...it seems to be in good shape I just need to MOVE and go get it!!!!

Heck man I might try to out bid you for this thang so don'y sleep...


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DJGietzen said:


> I'm in no rush. *I don't even have garage space or donor car yet.* But I figure servicing the motor can be done in the driveway on a nice day and this might be a good deal. So I'll sit back and let fate decide.


 
ever heard... "you know you ghetto if buy the 24 inch rims and sound system and don't have the car to put them in yet"....
Or
"you know your a ******* if you buy the big block motor and don'y have a car to put it in..."

Well In our world....you *GOT TO BE *a EV NERD if you go out and buy the motor and not only do you not have the garage space you don't have a car to put it in!!! LLLLOOOOLLL....  *Heck I'm the same way...LLLLOOOOLLL*


----------



## danimal (Apr 24, 2009)

Jim Hustead of High Torque Electric Has a web site that shows disassemble and clean up procedures for electric motors. It also discusses brush advancing procedures. Probably for the warp nine but I bet it would be real close.


----------

